# [IRC] Userliste und Server Messages auslesen und anzeigen



## odysseus (29. Jan 2004)

In einem eigenen Irc Client empfängt man eine Menge Nachrichten vom Server die interpretiert werden müssen.


hier findet man u.a. die dazunötigen numerischen Codes:

http://rfc.sunsite.dk/rfc/rfc1459.html

Ich würde gerne die Userliste auslesen, diese wird mit dem Code "353" gesendet.
Aber wie lese ich diese Nachricht jetzt richtig aus ???

msg.indexOf("353") ?

aber das würde auch auf jede Message eines Users zutreffen die "353" enthält...
Was bedeuten die optionalen Parameter "*", "?", etc.

Falls jemand das schonmal mit Java die Userliste eines Irc-Servers ausgelesen hat, kann er mir ja mal helfen.
have a nice one...


----------



## nekton (29. Jan 2004)

```
...
	if(sMessage.startsWith(":"))  //IMPORTANT EVENT?!
	{
		int iPos1       = sMessage.indexOf(' ');		// position of the first BLANK in message string
		int iPos2       = sMessage.indexOf(' ', ++iPos1);
		String sCommand = sMessage.substring(iPos1, iPos2);
...
```

damit  parst du genau die stelle mit den irc codes raus die du dann verarbeiten kannst.


----------



## odysseus (29. Jan 2004)

danke.
ich werde es probieren!


----------



## nekton (29. Jan 2004)

kein problem! noch tip:

ich habe sowas auch mal gemacht aber meistens kein bock gehabt ins rfc zu schauen. logge dich einfach mal mit deinem client ein und lass den gesamten verkehr auf der konsole ausgeben. da kannste eine menge von lernen ohne gleich den dicken schinken rauskramen zu muessen.


----------



## odysseus (29. Jan 2004)

hat alles geklappt 

ps:

ich hatte die ganzen nachrichten bis schon "ungefiltert" gesehen, aber ich war mir nicht sicher wie ich jetzt darauf zugreife, aber jetzt seh ich land.
dann kann ich jetzt erst mal ne menge verschiedener server messages filtern 

thx


----------

